# Family Problems!!



## Dustysmom (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi there,

So me and my husband are separating this Saturday. Things are still very amicable between us and I am hopeful of a reconciliation down the road.

My problem right now is my family. I am going to live with them with my daughter while we are separated. For whatever reason they feel they have the right to know all the details of our separation. Such as how much support, how often husband will see our child, going to a lawyer. I have kindly told them that if I need their advice or help I would ask but until then if they could stay out of my business as I feel this is only between me and my husband. They think I am being unreasonable and asking them to stay out of my life. I never once asked them to stay out of my life. I never wrote or said this but they have assumed it because I have asked them to stay out of some things I beleive are personal. This has caused so many problems and way to many to write but am I being unreasonable?:scratchhead:


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Dustysmom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So me and my husband are separating this Saturday. Things are still very amicable between us and I am hopeful of a reconciliation down the road.
> 
> My problem right now is my family. I am going to live with them with my daughter while we are separated. For whatever reason they feel they have the right to know all the details of our separation. Such as how much support, how often husband will see our child, going to a lawyer. I have kindly told them that if I need their advice or help I would ask but until then if they could stay out of my business as I feel this is only between me and my husband. They think I am being unreasonable and asking them to stay out of my life. I never once asked them to stay out of my life. I never wrote or said this but they have assumed it because I have asked them to stay out of some things I beleive are personal. This has caused so many problems and way to many to write *but am I being unreasonable?*:scratchhead:


Well yes, sort of. 

You see, they are taking you and your child in, which is a burden to them even though they are doing so because they love you. Perhaps a little kindness and appreciation would be helpful to them. I agree with you that some things should remain private between you and your H, however, since your family is assuming some financial responsibility for you and your child (housing, food, electric, etc.) they do have a right to know your financial situation. Will you be able to help with the bills? Will you be able to save for your own place? What is your current relationship with your H? Should they expect any trouble from him when he picks up the child for visitation? You see, the answers to those particular questions affect THEM as well and yes, so long as you are living under their roof, you do owe them some information.

So, if the answer to the questions affects your living arrangement with your family, you do owe them an answer. If the question does not relate to the living arrangements, then you can politely and respectfully decline to answer. Without their support, where would you be? Appreciate their help, that's all I'm saying.


----------

